# old video a little bottlecap practice



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

dont mind video quality, did this with my phone and i'm just trying to learn how to post youtube videos. thanks for looking.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

YES IT WORKED!!!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool Vid PPS you on a tug or barge?

good shooting!

Fwv2


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

TUG AND BARGE


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowww!! The man himself!!

Nice vid  Actually, you were accurate enough, my friend!! A bottlecap is always a difficult target.

Nice to see ya!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool dude. good shooting. nailed that cap! Tugs n Barges are cool


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> cool dude. good shooting. nailed that cap! Tugs n Barges are cool


the only thing cooler than tugs and barges are your slingshots. :bouncy:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shootin there buddy...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting. It's always good to meet members via video.  thanks


----------

